# check this out double din dvd player with detachable android tablet



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Road Terminator - Car DVD with 7 Inch Detachable Android 2.3 Tablet Panel (3G+WiFi, GPS, DVB-T)


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sweetness! I was planning on doing that with a 7 inch tablet. but had a couple hurdles. Mainly back up camera but I think I found a solution.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea I think I'm buying it Monday me and a Co worker so 372 a peice if we can get more that means more savings and it's 3g and Wi-Fi 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

What kind of 3G does it use tho? Service Contract?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm going to contact them and fins out but it should be unlocked 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

i contacted them, they said there only distributors not retailers so i would have to buy it and try it out.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well depending on my check I will buy this and see if I can put this on sprint network full review will follow.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

Does this work with the steering wheel controls?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

NeonRyder said:


> Does this work with the steering wheel controls?



If you look at the webpage, it says it includes the steering wheel setup. 99% of the times they work with no issues 

Reading is your friend!


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well depending on my check I will buy this and see if I can put this on sprint network full review will follow.
> 
> Sent from my Droid



DO IT! I'm thinking this is actually pretty legit!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Ill pass  Looks too aftermarket for my likings. Plus i would get it stolen the next day i have it installed.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> DO IT! I'm thinking this is actually pretty legit!


Well if it works with our carriers I will need to know who wants it so we can get a good deal

Sent from my Droid


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> If you look at the webpage, it says it includes the steering wheel setup. 99% of the times they work with no issues
> 
> Reading is your friend!


Reading is for fools! Lol! Just wanted to see if there was anything more definite than what they have on the webpage. Just because it says it works doesn't mean it actually does. Look at all the aftermarket nav unit problems...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in for sure pending you're review lol. Props for taking one for the team!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> I'm in for sure pending you're review lol. Props for taking one for the team!


Haha I've taken worse things for the team 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Chubbies need love too.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Ill pass  Looks too aftermarket for my likings. Plus i would get it stolen the next day i have it installed.



Welcome to Miami.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

What's the status?


----------



## dliu24 (Jan 24, 2014)

new here, just got my cruze. Would love to see pictures of this install as well.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 

Being that it's been almost 2 years since an update I don't think this happened. 

I'm locking thread but feel free to start a new topic if you don't find what you're looking for.


----------

